# Emmc nbt evo



## Bmwf31drw (May 11, 2021)

Hi guys , i had a problem with nbt evo id5 bootloader and emmc ..so bootloader was fixed but emmc not.. so i tried to connect directly to the board emmc isp but i dont have a backup of It.. i was told to write new backup not corrupted.. someone has backup of emmc?


----------



## LABimmerboy (Oct 31, 2019)

Bmwf31drw said:


> Hi guys , i had a problem with nbt evo id5 bootloader and emmc ..so bootloader was fixed but emmc not.. so i tried to connect directly to the board emmc isp but i dont have a backup of It.. i was told to write new backup not corrupted.. someone has backup of emmc?


Did u sorted?


----------

